
Facebook’s VP of Engineering Michael Schröpfer - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/19/exclusive-facebooks-vp-of-engineering-mike-schroepfer/
======
neilc
Dribbling out an interview over a series of days is annoying (especially if
you don't bother to edit the transcript for basic grammatical correctness).
Better to post the entire interview series and then post it as a single
article.

~~~
jf781
thanks. The post was too long to post as one interview.

------
jf781
This is part I in a multi-part series. Mike is a good guys. It was great
conversation especially on some of the haystack work to how they are hiring.

Other parts coming soon FB Engineering vision Haystack project Hiring
integreted engineering disciplines FB as an OS Open source role within FB How
to get more out of Memcache and MySql His vision of cloud computing How
involved is Mark Zuckerberg in engineering FB buying spree how do you
integrate companies Lessons shared from his work at Mozilla and FB

------
rizzn
John Furrier sat down with Michael Schoepfer, FB's Veep of Engineering, and
talked about operations at great scale, and how they've avoided the fail whale
thus far.

